# cheap online hosting requiredd



## rohit18rs (Sep 1, 2011)

i have decided to make a website and as a beginner i want a hosting plan that is cheap and reliable .. please suggest ...  also where can i get cheap and reliable domain names.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm hosting many domains at HostSo - Reliable, Affordable Web Hosting. It's cheap and reliable too.


----------



## rohit18rs (Sep 1, 2011)

can i pay with my debit card online .. this is the only way i want to pay


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, in that case use Dedicated Servers, Reseller Hosting, Web Hosting, VPS Hosting As Hostso doesn't allows debit card.


----------



## Anish (Sep 2, 2011)

Comparing hostdime, the previous one (hostso) looks a much better option. But hostso doesnt offer free domain name for the basic plan.
The best thing would be to get a hosting space at hostso (the basic plan is good) i saw there a option to pay in ICICI bank
Then get a domain name at bigrock.com


----------



## rohit18rs (Sep 3, 2011)

reviews for cheap hosting plans like hostso were not good on other site.. they said that they do not have a good uptime .. any other low cost and reliable hosting plans


----------



## montsa007 (Sep 5, 2011)

Use Hawkhost.com, besides being reliable they are rock solid and affordable.

Costed me 1300 bucks or so for a whole year, 0 downtime and site runs as smooth as butter. Paid using my debit card (Remember to look for their discount coupons)


----------



## rohit18rs (Sep 6, 2011)

I just read about weebly and reviews are good .. free hosting, good website builder, good uptime.. can i use that


----------

